# Portland Oregon forest squatting



## Sunshyn

Yes Im new to this forum and new to this city Ive been here for 5 days and lovin it, but Id like to get some tips and laws and regulations for squatting in the forests of portland oregon if anyone would care to help


----------



## Sunshyn

And odd question but if anyone knows anyone I could trade food for tattoos and piercings I would love you


----------



## Kim Chee

There's a forest in Portland?


----------



## Doobie_D

theres a whole park named Forest... "Forest Park"


----------



## maximussupertramp

when it comes to squatting in a national forest, i think the rule is something like you have to move camp every week or so or maybe even every two weeks, but im not sure, id look it up but im lazy. Also anywhere in a national forest is fair game to camp in, unless its specifically posted that's there no camping in that area. The rules also change if you camp in their designated camp areas, i think you would have to register and probably pay a small fee, but why bother camping there when there's a whole forest open to you (plus those bathrooms at those sites you can smell from a mile away). This only applies to the national forest, not notional or state parks, or forested areas owned by other government agencies, or forested land owned by a private entity.


----------



## Kim Chee

Doobie_D said:


> theres a whole park named Forest... "Forest Park"



...and a Gump named Forrest, too. 
Be sure to camp in the "needle free" part of the park. 

When it comes to camping, I like to make my own rules. The rules posted at the entrance and on your permit are for people who don't have their own already.


----------



## ByronMc

http://www.forestparkconservancy.org/forest-park/


----------



## urbanflow

be careful of the wild life with food and bodily odors. id dig a pit a few hundred feet from camp at least 2 feet deep or climb a tree and stash it way up there. 

forest squatting concerns me, thats why i wouldnt camp for more than a few days at a time. especially without a dog or comrades.


----------



## soapybum

Kinda off subject but BLM (Bureau of Land Management) land has the same camping laws as national forests.


----------



## ped

Your best bet is to move around constantly. Or go really, really deep into the backcountry and find a cave. I'd bet you would probably get bored in one spot after a while all by yourself.


----------



## kickthatshit

The further north you are in Forest Park, the less likely you are to be fucked with. Within the park, there's little pockets where fewer people venture that are alright for camping, but eventually, someone will find you and kick you out. No fires or they'll come looking for you.

Western Hayden Island is all overgrown land owned by the ports authority. You can sleep in the rough areas if you're quiet and don't have a campfire, but security patrols drive around on the dirt roads to throw out folks such as yourself.

Out in Troutdale, you can camp just east of the Sandy River in the park. Be aware that this is crazy homebum territory, so don't leave your stuff around.


----------



## p4r4d0x

Stealth fire also known as a dakota fire hole which can be used similar to a stovetop and emits almost no light.
Credits to the author(s).
http://www.users.zetnet.co.uk/whitelaw/ind_fire/indfir.htm


----------

